# Fire !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

This has completely nothing to do with moving to Spain ... well I suppose it could be a cautionary tale advising of the dangers of living in the Sun 

I set fire to myself this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Actually slight exaggeration!

I was on our terrace at 9am (late start at work today) drinking my coffee and reading a copy of the Euro weekly news ....... when I smelt burning! I checked the ashtray that is on the table - nothing .... so continued reading .....

Then my hand started tp HURT!! and smoke was billowing into my face and the burning smell was much worse ...

now you need to know at this point (and this is confidential!) that earlier I had been sat in the same place plucking my eyebrows using my magnified mirror on a stand (my eyes are getting worse!!!!!) ......

As the smoke made my eyes smart I looked up to see my newspaper on FIRE and my hand developing a blister!!!

THe 9am sun was bouncing of the mirror and hitting the newspaper!!! I leapt up and threw the paper on the floor jumping up and down on it like a mad woman to extinguish the flames!

Note I was screaming OH BLOODY HELL at this point!

I live in the hope that this vision was not witnessed by any neighbours in the opposite apartments!!!!

So ... if you want to live the dream in the sun - make sure you dont have the need for a magnifying mirror for any part of your daily beauty routine! 

Sue xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> This has completely nothing to do with moving to Spain ... well I suppose it could be a cautionary tale advising of the dangers of living in the Sun
> 
> I set fire to myself this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Now it's funny you should say that....Mrs H has a magnifying mirror ! Why anyone would want to enlarge what is already a lost cause is beyond me.
But, it has it's upside....when I use it, I can clearly see why I am mistaken for George Clooney !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG, I want to call you a daft cow, but seriously, that could be a mjor hazzard, if you leave the mirror by a sunny window.....!


Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> OMG, I want to call you a daft cow, but seriously, that could be a mjor hazzard, if you leave the mirror by a sunny window.....!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Its a lesson learned for me Jo!!!! x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Once....I got up, had a shower, liberally sprayed myself with CK1 then went straight into the kitchen starkers and used the igniter to light a gas ring on the hob. I was instantaneously enveloped in a sheet of flame.
Luckily it burnt out very quickly, too quickly for me to be shocked even.
Never lit the gas starkers again, though...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Once....I got up, had a shower, liberally sprayed myself with CK1 then went straight into the kitchen starkers and used the igniter to light a gas ring on the hob. I was instantaneously enveloped in a sheet of flame.
> Luckily it burnt out very quickly, too quickly for me to be shocked even.
> Never lit the gas starkers again, though...


 
We live and learn...

One that I learnt was make sure you turn off the light *after* getting into bed!

Years ago my husband was away for the night. After an exhausting day doing everything in the house and looking after my then baby daughter I turned off the light and wanted to just fall on to the matress. Unfortunately I wasn't lined up right and fell smack on to the floor!hwell: 

So we've got
- No magnifying glasses next to newspapers
- No lighting the gas in the nude
- make sure bed is lined up before aiming for it in the dark

Any more wise advice??


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> We live and learn...
> 
> 
> So we've got
> ...


It occurs to me that this information is of more practical use than a lot of other advice you get in your lifetime....


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> We live and learn...
> 
> One that I learnt was make sure you turn off the light *after* getting into bed!
> 
> ...



:juggle: Well Im glad its not just me  Remind me to tell you one day about the sun bed, the window cleaner and a naked me!!!!! classic carry on!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> :juggle: Well Im glad its not just me  Remind me to tell you one day about the sun bed, the window cleaner and a naked me!!!!! classic carry on!


 
Now *that* sounds like fun Sue!!:tongue1:

I've just remembered another one. Me having a shower, no shower curtain, office block with HUNDREDS of people in front!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Here goes .......... I had a home sunbed years ago when the kids were small ...... one afternoon I decided to have 15 mins on said sun bed which was in our bedroom .... I was not clothed at the time! I had left the bedroom door open so I could hear if the kids shouted me for anything as they were playing downstairs ....

After 10 minutes I hear a strange squeaky noise and open one eye glancing through the open door to the bedroom opposite whose door was also open ...... the window cleaner was polishing the other bedroom window very slowly whilst trying not to let me know he could see me on the bloody sunbed!! .....

My reaction was swift .... I commando rolled off the bed and tried to slither like a lizard across our bedroom floor to the safety of the en suite ....... as I thought safety had been reached my 8 year old son appeared in the bedroom doorway "Mum why are you on the floor without your pants on"???????

This may not have been as bad as it sounds, after all my son was my son and had seen me naked before ..... BUT his two 8 year old friends were slightly more taken aback!!! He had invited them into play whilst I wa upstairs!

I could never look the window cleaner in the face again!

The moral of this story ....... SUN BEDS ARE VERY DANGEROUS !!!!

Sue x


----------

